# Advantage of Tapered Bands



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Can you tell me what the advantage is when using tapered bands instesad of straight cut bands?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

speed your pulling less weight at the pouch end with tapered bands


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok good to know


----------

